

Ask HN: do you have any mobile app ideas? - s10r

Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve been developing mobile applications on iOS and Android since last 3 years. I have worked with 5-6 start-up for their mobile applications.<p>I don&#x27;t have much work nowadays and looking for<p>1. If you have any idea that you would like to use and haven&#x27;t found suitable app for that.<p>2. If you happen to know API for a company for which there is no mobile apps out there. The reason I am asking this because of the post (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ghost.teario.com&#x2F;how-not-to-write-an-api&#x2F;) like the author was going to build an Android app for criticker.com but I can&#x27;t use that anymore.<p>3. If you want to hire me as a freelancer. I am also up for that. I will be happy to show you my previous work.
======
schip666
I could use a universal message medium translator so I don't have to remember
who uses SMS and who only uses facebook. Here's my year-and-a-half old
proposal...I'm shocked and surprised that no one has stolen it already:

    
    
        http://schip666.blogspot.com/2012/09/there-might-be-app-for-that.html

------
izolate
Hey, where are you based? The only reason I ask is because I'm looking to
(potentially) collab with mobile devs on a project in Asia in the coming
months.

~~~
s10r
I am based in Lausanne, Switzerland. Drop me an email at pulkit110@gmail.com
and we can speak more about this.

------
rodrago
am talking to a designer friend about an easy way to resell unwanted concert
tickets in a transparent way, to sort of try and avoid touts
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/feb/24/online-...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/feb/24/online-
ticket-reselling-sleazy-capitalism)

would something like that be of your interest?

------
ProNoob13
An app that tracks the prices of a certain product across several website, so
you can buy it when it's cheap, where it's.

------
pbreit
iPhone alarm all that opens another app as the alarm (the other app is an
audio streaming app that would automatically start playing when opened).
Doesn't seem to exist which makes me think it might not even be possible).

------
strick
Could you post an email or twitter handle in your profile? Or share it here?

~~~
s10r
You can reach me at pulkit110@gmail.com

------
malux85
Post your links to your Apps here! Would love to see them :)

~~~
s10r
You can look at some of my work here:
[http://pulkitgoyal.in/portfolio](http://pulkitgoyal.in/portfolio)

~~~
malux85
Nice work dude!

------
sharemywin
What platform do you use? Native? or something else?

~~~
s10r
Native development

